# Kirby to change offense to flip Emory Jones



## Madsnooker (Feb 26, 2017)

So Kirby is willing to completely chance the offense with 3rd year junoir Eason so he can flip 5*QB Emory Jones from OSU?
https://s3media.247sports.com/Uploads/Assets/539/148/5148539.PNG
That's why defensive coaches should not get involved with offenses!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 26, 2017)

We just signed a heck of a QB from Georgia in Jake Fromm. Emory would be a great get, but I'd imagine he wants to go where he knows he can play right away. Then again, maybe he is better than what we currently have at UGA? You can never have too many QBs, but how many are willing to come and ride then bench, especially those as talented as Emory?


----------



## antharper (Feb 26, 2017)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## across the river (Feb 26, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> So Kirby is willing to completely chance the offense with 3rd year junoir Eason so he can flip 5*QB Emory Jones from OSU?
> https://s3media.247sports.com/Uploads/Assets/539/148/5148539.PNG
> That's why defensive coaches should not get involved with offenses!!!



The good coaches do it all the time, and are able to adapt.  Urban Meyer won a championship at UF with Chris Leak (Tebow on short Yardage) and then with Tebow two years later.  Way different.  The one he won at Ohia state, the play calling was completely different with Jones than Barret or Miller.  Alabama went from McCarron to Sims to Jake Coker to Hurts.  Those offenses were all different from pro style to spread. Pound it with the RB one year, Sims was dual threat and threw a lot, Hurts was essentially another running back.  Jumbo ran a completely different offense this year with the dual threat kid than he did with others before him.  It happens all the time.   Then look at LSU recently or Florida under Muschamp (even McAlwain for that matter) and you see the results of not adapting.  Most of the highly ranked qbs coming out of high school are spread. Some throw out of the spread, some run and throw, and some do more running than throwing.  If you recruit a kid than can't adapt to life under center in an I formation, play action offense, you either adapt of have an anemic offense.  It is played over and over again.  The good coaches adapt to meet the personal.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 26, 2017)

across the river said:


> The good coaches do it all the time, and are able to adapt.  Urban Meyer won a championship at UF with Chris Leak (Tebow on short Yardage) and then with Tebow two years later.  Way different.  The one he won at Ohia state, the play calling was completely different with Jones than Barret or Miller.  Alabama went from McCarron to Sims to Jake Coker to Hurts.  Those offenses were all different from pro style to spread. Pound it with the RB one year, Sims was dual threat and threw a lot, Hurts was essentially another running back.  Jumbo ran a completely different offense this year with the dual threat kid than he did with others before him.  It happens all the time.   Then look at LSU recently or Florida under Muschamp (even McAlwain for that matter) and you see the results of not adapting.  Most of the highly ranked qbs coming out of high school are spread. Some throw out of the spread, some run and throw, and some do more running than throwing.  If you recruit a kid than can't adapt to life under center in an I formation, play action offense, you either adapt of have an anemic offense.  It is played over and over again.  The good coaches adapt to meet the personal.



Exactly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> So Kirby is willing to completely chance the offense with 3rd year junoir Eason so he can flip 5*QB Emory Jones from OSU?
> https://s3media.247sports.com/Uploads/Assets/539/148/5148539.PNG
> That's why defensive coaches should not get involved with offenses!!!



Snook, I think you are jealous Kirby is making such a dust-up in the recruiting world..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 27, 2017)

Emory is a great kid and a great player and I mean no disrespect to him, but I don't think it is worth the trouble based on the guys we currently have signed/playing. He really ignited the program here in Heard County and I really hope he succeeds at all future levels of play.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 27, 2017)

across the river said:


> The good coaches do it all the time, and are able to adapt.  Urban Meyer won a championship at UF with Chris Leak (Tebow on short Yardage) and then with Tebow two years later.  Way different.  The one he won at Ohia state, the play calling was completely different with Jones than Barret or Miller.  Alabama went from McCarron to Sims to Jake Coker to Hurts.  Those offenses were all different from pro style to spread. Pound it with the RB one year, Sims was dual threat and threw a lot, Hurts was essentially another running back.  Jumbo ran a completely different offense this year with the dual threat kid than he did with others before him.  It happens all the time.   Then look at LSU recently or Florida under Muschamp (even McAlwain for that matter) and you see the results of not adapting.  Most of the highly ranked qbs coming out of high school are spread. Some throw out of the spread, some run and throw, and some do more running than throwing.  If you recruit a kid than can't adapt to life under center in an I formation, play action offense, you either adapt of have an anemic offense.  It is played over and over again.  The good coaches adapt to meet the personal.



My point was, he has a good QB that is in his third year, and another stud waiting in the wings that will run the same offense, but he is willing to scrap that, to try and lure Jones, that has said he is absolutely solid to OSU?

Anyway, I just thought it was strange to say that. You cant have Fromm, and then someone like Jones at the same time as you can't realistically run both offenses during the spring and fall and then decide on your starter. And at least have success anyway? Most OC's are experts in the type of O they run, not experts in all types of offenses. Kirby needs to decide what kind of O he wants and then hire OC's and recruit QB's to run that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Snook, I think you are jealous Kirby is making such a dust-up in the recruiting world..



When you are a fan of OSU, your not jealous of anyone elses recruiting!!!!

By the way, I like your coach and your team. Have said that many times!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> When you are a fan of OSU, your not jealous of anyone elses recruiting!!!!
> 
> By the way, I like your coach and your team. Have said that many times!!!



Even when they are flipping your prized recruits?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> My point was, he has a good QB that is in his third year, and another stud waiting in the wings that will run the same offense, but he is willing to scrap that, to try and lure Jones, that has said he is absolutely solid to OSU?
> 
> Anyway, I just thought it was strange to say that. You cant have Fromm, and then someone like Jones at the same time as you can't realistically run both offenses during the spring and fall and then decide on your starter. And at least have success anyway? Most OC's are experts in the type of O they run, not experts in all types of offenses. Kirby needs to decide what kind of O he wants and then hire OC's and recruit QB's to run that.



Your rating of Eason as ''good'' is yet to be seen


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Your rating of Eason as ''good'' is yet to be seen



I can agree with that but I can also agree I've seen moments of "good" with Eason.. He needs to work on his footwork and mechanics and if applies himself like Aaron Murray did, he'll be more than good.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 27, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Your rating of Eason as ''good'' is yet to be seen



Hard to rate a true freshman forced into the starting role.  He could improve dramatically or he could implode.  Shoulda redshirted him and let him compete for the job this season.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 27, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Hard to rate a true freshman forced into the starting role.  He could improve dramatically or he could implode.  Shoulda redshirted him and let him compete for the job this season.



It would have been nice, but a year in the SEC has exposed him to the speed these guys play at and he should understand better, the importance of getting rid of the ball and the need to improve his touch. Don't know how much of that he would have picked up as a red shirt. Not like he would have had the luxury of watching a David green or other good QB.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Kirby needs to decide what kind of O he wants and then hire OC's and recruit QB's to run that.



The offense you run depends on what the high skooz turn out as far as QB's.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 27, 2017)

Does this mean that Kirby is flipping Urban off?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 28, 2017)

across the river said:


> The good coaches do it all the time, and are able to adapt.  Urban Meyer won a championship at UF with Chris Leak (Tebow on short Yardage) and then with Tebow two years later.  Way different.  The one he won at Ohia state, the play calling was completely different with Jones than Barret or Miller.  Alabama went from McCarron to Sims to Jake Coker to Hurts.  Those offenses were all different from pro style to spread. Pound it with the RB one year, Sims was dual threat and threw a lot, Hurts was essentially another running back.  Jumbo ran a completely different offense this year with the dual threat kid than he did with others before him.  It happens all the time.   Then look at LSU recently or Florida under Muschamp (even McAlwain for that matter) and you see the results of not adapting.  Most of the highly ranked qbs coming out of high school are spread. Some throw out of the spread, some run and throw, and some do more running than throwing.  If you recruit a kid than can't adapt to life under center in an I formation, play action offense, you either adapt of have an anemic offense.  It is played over and over again.  The good coaches adapt to meet the personal.



I know y'all don't like him but Kiffin was a master at adapting to the next guy up. Went from pro style one year to spread the next with NC caliber success


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 28, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I know y'all don't like him but Kiffin was a master at adapting to the next guy up. Went from pro style one year to spread the next with NC caliber success



I agree.. Problem is, all the baggage he comes with and trouble he creates.. Saban had enough and fired him before the NCG..


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> The offense you run depends on what the high skooz turn out as far as QB's.



I don't disagree!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can agree with that but I can also agree I've seen moments of "good" with Eason.. He needs to work on his footwork and mechanics and if applies himself like Aaron Murray did, he'll be more than good.



and hope he doesnt wear purses.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 1, 2017)

We need Front Office Lous' to break Eason's game film down, he did not have much blocking and ran a mostly slow developing passing game. Would like to see his completion % when pressured vs non pressured, ect.


----------

